# Player Seeking Game (D&D or Pathfinder), Twin Cities, Minnesota, US



## neoshade (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm seeking a player spot in a D&D or Pathfinder game.

PM me if you have a game ongoing or starting up.
Thanks!


----------

